# Fresh Lumpia Wrappers (Philippine Style)



## tropics (Aug 7, 2017)

Made these 2 weeks ago didn't have time to get the post up.

                       Recipe

  

Wrappers
2 large eggs
1-1/2 cups water
1/4 cup cornstarch
3/4 cup flour (sifted)
1/8 teaspoon salt

Spray the pan with Pam or use Veg  oil for coating pan,use a nonstick frying pan.Pour about 1/2 cup,swirl the pan to level the mixture.
Turn them over when the top and edges start to look dry.

Sifted Flour













100_5840.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






Add Corn Starch













100_5842.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






Use a whisk to make it smooth













100_5873.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






I use the 1/2 cup measure 













100_5874.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






add to the pan using a low heat setting













100_5875.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






Swirl it around try keeping it even













100_5876.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






It is hard to take pics and swirl LOL













100_5878.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






once they start sliding around they should be ready to turn over













100_5883.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017


















100_5887.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






You can fill with almost any thing













100_5888.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## paul nj shore (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks great  Richie   I wish you where closer


----------



## b-one (Aug 7, 2017)

So what's in yours? They look great how similar are they to an egg roll wrap?


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 8, 2017)

Richie, Nice recipe for what looks like a tasty wrap  ! point!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2017)

Dang that looks good Richie!

I gotta give you a point!

It just looks delicious!

Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 8, 2017)

Paul nj shore said:


> Looks great  Richie   I wish you where closer


Paul you should surprise your wife and make it it's easy.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 8, 2017)

b-one said:


> So what's in yours? They look great how similar are they to an egg roll wrap?


b-one Pork,tomato,garlic,onion

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 8, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> Richie, Nice recipe for what looks like a tasty wrap  ! point!


CM You can wrap any thing in these Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Aug 8, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Dang that looks good Richie!
> 
> I gotta give you a point!
> 
> ...


Al Thanks & thanks for the points I appreciate it.

Richie

Pic of the inside













100_5898.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 8, 2017


----------



## paul nj shore (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey Richie 

   I do make *t*hese with a similar recipe (crepes) I didn`t know they were Lumpia my wife said that`s how they used to make  them back home, your right easy job when I`m making savory crepes 

I usually add sesame oil to the batter

  Tanks Paul


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2017)

Paul nj shore said:


> Hey Richie
> 
> I do make *t*hese with a similar recipe (crepes) I didn`t know they were Lumpia my wife said that`s how they used to make  them back home, your right easy job when I`m making savory crepes
> 
> ...


Paul The Sesame sounds good but some of my guest have allergies 

Richie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey Richie.  Just found this post.  Those look real good.  And simple!!

I never had the patience to make crepes but I'll probably give theese a try.  Miss Linda loves wraps but likes them thin and lite so these should be perfect.

Now if I just had a nonstick pan that wasn't beat all to hell........

POINT

Gary


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Richie. Just found this post. Those look real good. And simple!!
> 
> I never had the patience to make crepes but I'll probably give theese a try. Miss Linda loves wraps but likes them thin and lite so these should be perfect.
> 
> ...


Gary I bought the pan new to make these,mine were in bad shape also. The batter for these can be thinned to your liking.I am sure Miss Linda will love them. Thanks for the points I appreciate it

Sorry for the delay cooking 2 shoulder for my neighbors party tomorrow

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 13, 2017)

Great post Richie. Looks delicious!  How do you like that ceramic pan? Are they everything that they advertise? B


----------



## tropics (Aug 14, 2017)

BDSkelly said:


> Great post Richie. Looks delicious! How do you like that ceramic pan? Are they everything that they advertise? B


Brian I like it the one I bought, is made by Gotham Steel

Thanks Richie


----------

